Ask HN: How much did your organization save by migrating to AWS, Azure or GCP? - antisocial
======
manigandham
The value comes from saving engineering resources and time for implementation,
while getting a highly flexible and global environment with lots of features.

With some providers like GCP + provisioned capacity, you can get pretty close
to dedicated machines while maintaining the highly available cloud
environment.

------
partiallypro
Our move to Azure was actually a slight cost bump, but we are doing it because
it will empower us to built new and better services and give us new
flexibility. It's getting harder and harder for smaller data centers to
compete on features that the cloud providers are constantly starting to offer.

------
ed_elliott_asc
If you have an established data centre you won’t save money moving to the
cloud, it is about the opportunity to do more.

If you are a startup it means you don’t need the upfront investment in
hardware.

The cloud doesn’t save you money it just allows you to do more.

~~~
dmarlow
Agree with you, though I'd like to add that it can save you money. For
example, if you previously had dedicated resources and only needed a
serverless solution available in the cloud where you pay based on use.

